# Does anyone use RO/DI water in their tank?



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

I have read some articles on using ro/di water in tanks an have heard that is was reallly good for keeping algae etc... away since it contains next to no contaminants.

I was thinking of buying one for my nano-reef and thought it would be good for my planted tank as well. :hehe:
Kyle


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

Back when a kept SW tanks I used RO water. But, personally I'd never consider it for my planted tanks. Of course if I kept really sensitive fish I might reconsider. My desire is to keep my tank water as close to tap water as possible by changing 50% of my water in all my tanks weekly. Then adding NO3, K+, PO4, Fe, and Traces independantly 1 to 3X per week, then "resetting" everything with the weekly 50% water change. Taking care of the plants will always solve algae problems. I try to follow the Tom Barr method, IOW...copy an expert.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

> Taking care of the plants will always solve algae problems. I try to follow the Tom Barr method, IOW...copy an expert.


I guess I'll have to copy you then!!!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I used to use DI water and found that my plant growth became stunted. I switched back to tap water and am having great success. It depends on your tap water, of course, but most tap water contains some of the minerals and phosphates that plants need.


----------



## Backdraft_Bagel (Aug 14, 2002)

I use exclusively RO water for my planted aquariums. I'll never use city water again. . . it was the cause of all my noob problems.

http://watergardens.coolnessdojo.com/pr_rofilter.php


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

The tap water where I live is hard enough to drive nails. When ever I do a water change I have to use at least half R.O. water because water out of the tap is KH18, HG18, PH7.8. Highly filtered water is the only way I have found to obtain some workable values. We also have to filter water with which to cook and drink. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

You showerheads must be caked solid with mineral deposits!

As long as you remain consistent, that is the most important thing. If your tap is especially foul, or alkaline, or even excessively acidic, then RO/DI water mixed with your tap is usually the best bet. I found that sticking with sterile water only would increase the need for supplementation, and if my tap water is helpign to provide some of the minerals my plants need, I might as well incorporate at least some of that into my water change regimen.


----------



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

You get an "A" . We unclog the showerheads at least every 6 months on a regular basis. We are thinking of installing a series of filters where the water enters the house. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------

